# Yeast infection at 39 weeks- IS THAT BAD?



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

How would that effect the baby coming through the birth canal? How bad is it to have a yeast infection going into labor if I were to go into labor this week?

Thanks in advance!

-Caitrin


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh- I can't seem to find any info on this when I google it...But if you know some good links to look at, let me know.

-Caitrin


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't have any links for you, but yeah, it can pass on to the babe and cause a nasty case of thrush








I just had one, doc prescribed a Diflucan pill, and though I had a few reservations about it, I went ahead and took it cause I don't want LO to have to deal with thrush (due in 10 days, not enough time to treat it naturally, and a 7 day course of monistat didn't knock it)...


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

I have had a chronic case of thrush all pregnancy, NOTHING got rid of it, then I started doing the internal EPO thing and I haven't had thrush since, its been a godsend.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
I don't have any links for you, but yeah, it can pass on to the babe and cause a nasty case of thrush








I just had one, doc prescribed a Diflucan pill, and though I had a few reservations about it, I went ahead and took it cause I don't want LO to have to deal with thrush (due in 10 days, not enough time to treat it naturally, and a 7 day course of monistat didn't knock it)...

Shoot! I wonder though, would a ton of yogurt and keifer be sufficient this late in the pregnancy?

Well, obviously not if I went into labor tonight but maybe a week?

-Caitrin


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celticqueen* 
Well, obviously not if I went into labor tonight but maybe a week?

exactly... that's why I went ahead and took the pill... I'm 3 cm dialated, and though I walked around with dd like that for a few weeks, well, I could just as easily pop out a baby tonight


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

You could try garlic as well... I have heard that vaginally works, but I had luck with eating garlic to quickly kick a yeast infection that was just starting. My parents had us over and were on a garlic kick, so I ate several cloves that had been baked. You can spread it on bread or whatever. Garlic tablets work without the odor, though! Garlic has a lot of amazing benefits that I didn't know about until recently.

Also, rather than just yogurt, I'd probably try probiotics that will have mega doses of what you need. Culturelle is one I've tried... they claim to have 10 billion live cells vs. 1 billion you'd get in yogurt.


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

i was doing vaginal garlic for a few days to try and get rid of GBS. now i'm recolonizing with lactobacillus (sp?). i picked up some great probiotics from the 'hippy store' they're specifically for vaginal health and contain about 50 billion live cells. i take one orally in the morning and one vaginally at night (i have to recapsulate them for the insertion as they're enterically coated and i'm not sure how easily they'd dissolve up there







).

i think you can also do a hydrogen peroxide wash for yeast (i've been doing that too).


----------

